
Symptoms Brain Cancer, but Something Completely Different - mgsouth
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_914a168339a00975d6f94eb713dd24cd
======
mgsouth
Posted because patient is refreshingly low-key.

(Spoiler--pork tapeworm)

> _" This is not something that is cause for widespread panic. What happened
> to me is extremely rare -- it's not the norm -- for someone who has not been
> overseas to contract this."_

And

> _With a lot of people coming to her for medical advice, she gives the only
> advice she can: "If you have symptoms that you cannot explain or are
> concerning to you, then please see a doctor. And see a good doctor.

"Not every headache turns out to be a parasite."_

